# Is the day after Halloween the best time to buy clearance?



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Many places reduce before Halloween.

I like to wait until things are 75% off. It usually takes Target a week to reduce it from 50.


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Many places reduce before Halloween.
> 
> I like to wait until things are 75% off. It usually takes Target a week to reduce it from 50.


Is there still quite a bit of stuff left after week at Target?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

About a week after Halloween K-mart reduces their leftovers by 90%.
Great time to get costumes for yourself or for props and whatever decor they have left.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Sometimes. A lot of times around here most of the stuff is gone after Halloween. Although I
did luck out and find an animatronic figure of Dracula for half price after one halloween. I found
two pieces at Boscov's for half price after Halloween. Usually I try not to wait too long. A lot
of time I see stuff I want but I figure it'll be cheaper the closer it gets to Halloween, so I
waited....and they were all gone by the time Halloween got here.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

There is no simple answer to that ? . All stores seem to do their sales different ly I call some of them to see what % they are at. I also like to see what they have becuase if they have 20 of something I want , it might be there a few days later at 75%.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

It depends what the items are. Most stores reduce to 50% the day after halloween, so if there is something you really want, it's best to get it then. Once the items reduce down to 75%, they go fast and you can't guarantee it will be there.

That being said, I did get a few things that I was after at K Mart at 75% ... and a lot of stuff I didn't know I wanted when it was reduced a few days later to 90%.

The other deals to look for are display models. Last year I got an incredible deal at work on an edwardian Butler (modesty prevents me from saying it on cost me $8.50) ... This year I have my eye on the animated witch we are selling ...


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the info. I'll probably get what I really want and wait and see about the rest.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

If you don't feel like driving, Spirit website is 50% off the day of and after Halloween as is halloween asylum.com.


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

jgc106 said:


> If you don't feel like driving, Spirit website is 50% off the day of and after Halloween as is halloween asylum.com.


Thanks for the info! I will definitely be looking online too.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

I know last year I went to the spirit store 2 days after Halloween and the doors were locked and they were packing everything up! I was so pissed ...lol I think they only stay open 1 day after...however, since this year Halloween is on a Friday I'm thinking that some people (and I know of one) that is having they're parties on Saturday night...so stores may wait out the weekend this year b4 they really mark stuff down...who knows??


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

I had the same experience at a Spirit store! And they had TONS of good stuff left! I was seriously itching to get in there; in fact, my wife and I asked them if we could look around...offered to pay cash and everything and the said they weren't allowed to let anybody in. I have a feeling that Nov. 1 (being Saturday and all) I'll have to go on a mad dash post Halloween shopping spree!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Last year I went on a day after Halloween mission. I went to two Targets and a Walmart... somewhere else too. I was out at 9 am and was competing against other Halloween bargain shoppers. It was a bit crazy. I didn't know that that many people would be out that early for Halloween left overs! I'm going to find out what time Target opens this year and hit them as soon at the doors open.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i cant stay outof the halloween sections at stores. as soon as it come sout, i start looking. sometimes i get things full price, but mostly i wait until after. I hit the stores right away after halloween. Ive gotten some fantastic deals that way. Sometimes the stores put things away too fast though...lol suddenly the leftover halloween stuff has changed into christmas things..
Kmart keeps things out and really slashes prices.


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

cwolfe83 said:


> I know it's kind of early to ask but do the stores put all Halloween stuff on clearance the day after Halloween, or do they wait a while? I'm just curious because money is tight and I will probably only buy stuff when it's on clearance. So any info would be great!


It used to be the best time to buy.....but the last couple years I have noticed that they put stuff on sale early,like 2 weeks before halloween they start selling cheaper then buy the time halloween gets here there is nothing left to buy.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

I always go to target the day after for the mad dash when the doors open, the good stuff always goes on the first day, this year I am sending my wife to a different target on her own mission (divide and conquer) 
by the time i am done with target it is just about time for the spirit store to open at 10, they usually are open only the day after with everything 50% off, spirit also emails coupons for an additional 20% off (secret society members they call it) I printed off about 4 coupons and traded the coupons with the people in the store who grabbed stuff before me, they were more than happy to trade for the extra money off.
Then I hit every Walgreens and Kmart I possibly can.


----------

